# Pressemeldung: Monsterwels vom Kajak bezwungen



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Monsterwels vom Kajak bezwungen​*







Tostedt. 
Kajakfischen ist eine besonders naturnahe Art zu Angeln - lautlos und mit der Wasseroberfläche vereint. Näher am Fisch geht kaum noch. Stellt man sich dann noch vor, einen großen Wels vom Kajak aus zu drillen, wird dies bei dem einen oder anderen sicherlich die Vorstellung einer „wackligen Angelegenheit“ hervorgerufen. 

Anfang März verabredete sich Quantum-Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck mit seinem Kumpel Uwe Roth auf einem Altwasser zum Welsangeln. Der Rhein führte Hochwasser, daher fiel die Gewässerwahl auf einen Nebenarm mit beruhigter Strömung. Ziel war es, pelagisch – also im Freiwasser – auf Wels zu gehen. Das heißt, das Echolotbild wird mit Spannung beobachtet und sobald ein verdächtiges Signal erscheint, wird der Köder auf die Tiefe der Anzeige herabgelassen und animiert. Um 22 Uhr erschien auf dem Bildschirm von Daniel dann ein zunächst kleines Echo. Als er jedoch das Wurmbündel auf sieben Meter Wassertiefe hinabließ, vergrößerte sich das Signal zu einer bemerkenswerten Größe. War das der ersehnte schwere Frühjahrsfisch? 

Mit leichten Rutenbewegungen animierte er das Wurmbündel. Zwei, drei Sekunden später gab es einen kräftigen Ruck in der kurzen Rute. Das Kajak begann sich sofort auszurichten und der Drill nahm Fahrt auf. Nach ca. 15 Minuten nervenaufreibendem Kampf erblickte ein 2,29m langer Wels die Oberfläche. So ein Fisch in der Größe kann natürlich nicht ins Kajak gezogen werden, daher wurde der Gigant per Wallergriff neben dem Boot bis ans Land geführt. 

Welsfischen vom Kajak ist sicherlich ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art mit Suchtpotential! Damit aber die Sicherheit gewährleistet bleibt, empfiehlt es sich, ein kippstabiles Angelkajak zu nutzen. Daniel und Uwe verwenden für diese Art des Angelns ein Kajak der Marke Native Watercraft - Model Slayer. Neben einem passenden Boot wird auch zum Welsfischen vom Kajak aus passendes Angelmaterial benötigt. Es eignen sich kurze Ruten und Multirollen zum schnellen Ablassen und Hochkurbeln des Köders. Der Wels von Daniel wurde an einer zwei Meter langen Black Cat V-Twist und mit der Rolle Black Cat BC² LH gebändigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Monsterwels vom Kajak bezwungen*

Dani kanns halt - mit dem waren wir auch schon zum filmen unterwegs: 

[YOUTUBE1]qA2F83lrt4M[/YOUTUBE1]

https://youtu.be/qA2F83lrt4M


----------



## Casso (14. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Monsterwels vom Kajak bezwungen*

Beeindruckend! 

Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass ich in naher Zukunft einen über 2,00m langen Fisch beangeln oder gar landen werde. Von daher mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie aufregend ein solches Erlebnis sein muss. Vor allem, wenn man die Proportionen des Welses mit denen des Kajaks vergleicht. 

Chapeau!


----------



## Jose (14. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Monsterwels vom Kajak bezwungen*

einen großen wels auf ansage zu fangen, respekt - gabs aber schon mal - wie könnt mensch das noch toppen? 
an nem 12er vorfach oder eben auch vom kajak.
geiler wärs, wenn die den im handstand gelandet hätten oder mit verbundenen augen :g

nach oben ist die skala noch ziemlich offen.

aber ich les lieber so 'n dönekes als "Angler beim Welsangeln vom Kajak ertrunken".

naja, auch ich hab steigerungspotential |rolleyes


----------

